# Anyone had success with FET when 44/45 years old?



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I was lucky enough to have been blessed with a little girl born 9May2013.  I have one frozen embryo in storage at the Lister and I am thinking about going for a transfer.  I have a call with a consultant tomorrow.  

My issue is that I am almost 45 (embryo frozen when i was 42).  Has anyone had any success with FET at 44/45 years old?

Thank you


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Ann
I am 46 and have just got my 1st BFP, in fact yesterday I had 6wk scan an saw 2heartbeats. However I did have a donor egg but it was FET.
I hope this was a little help to you. All the best

Dolly xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I also did donor, am now 45 with giant 5-month old


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Ann   I'm 49 and currently 12wks from a FET of a single frostie from a failed fresh cycle in January    Go for it I say  
xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ann provided nothing changed with your uterus I don't see why it can't work for you a 2nd time, am sure they'll check your hormones and supplement you there if necessary, hopefully a sibling for your LO on the cards soon


----------



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for the responses.  That gives me a bit of hope and good to know it can work.


----------

